# Cóbrate lo que quieras (con doble sentido)



## xpell

¡Buenas noches!  Estoy escribiendo un relato y, aunque es en español, una escena relevante del mismo ocurre en un país germanoparlante entre personas que hablan alemán. Por ello me gustaría saber si la siguiente frase con doble sentido, que funcionaría en español, se puede hacer también en alemán.

Contexto: Un anciano multimillonario sabe que le queda poco tiempo de vida. También sabe que siempre ha sido un tipo bastante insoportable al que su propia familia sólo se le acerca para ver lo que puede sacar de la herencia; es consciente de esto y hasta cierto punto lo comprende. Sin embargo, durante los últimos años ha tenido una joven sirvienta particularmente leal, que jamás le ha dejado solo ni en los peores momentos. Por ello, le está íntimamente muy agradecido. Esta chica procede de un entorno problemático donde la trataron muy mal. Consciente de que no se puede llevar su fortuna a la tumba, cuando el anciano multimillonario sabe que su muerte es ya inminente, le entrega en privado una tarjeta con las claves de una cuenta bancaria secreta que contiene una enorme cantidad de dinero y, con un guiño malévolo, le dice:

_"Toma, niña, cóbrate lo que quieras."_

En castellano y en el contexto del relato, esto puede tener perfectamente un doble sentido:

Simplemente, decirle que disponga de ese dinero como quiera en agradecimiento por sus servicios.
Paralelamente, que tome ese dinero y lo use para cobrarse venganza de quien considere oportuno.
¿Es posible realizar esta construcción en alemán (o una similar) con el mismo doble sentido? Y, ya que estamos, ¿cómo se diría, por favor?


----------



## Tonerl

_*Consciente de que no se puede llevar su fortuna a la tumba, cuando el anciano multimillonario sabe que su muerte es ya inminente, le entrega en privado una tarjeta con las claves de una cuenta bancaria secreta que contiene una enorme cantidad de dinero y, con un guiño malévolo, le dice:*_

_*Bewusst/in dem Bewusstsein , dass er sein Vermögen nicht mit ins Grab nehmen kann - und als er weiß, dass sein Tod schon unmittelbar bevorsteht - übergibt ihr der alte Multimillionär privat eine Karte mit dem Kode für ein geheimes Bankkonto, das eine enorme Summe an Bargeld enthält und mit einem hämischen Grinsen zwinktert er ihr zu und sagt:*_

_*Mädchen, nimm dir (von dem Geld) was du möchtest*
*"Toma, niña, cóbrate lo que quieras."*_

_*Espero haberte ayudado un poquito !?*_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## xpell

Tonerl said:


> _*Consciente de que no se puede llevar su fortuna a la tumba, cuando el anciano multimillonario sabe que su muerte es ya inminente, le entrega en privado una tarjeta con las claves de una cuenta bancaria secreta que contiene una enorme cantidad de dinero y, con un guiño malévolo, le dice:*_
> 
> _*Bewusst/in dem Bewusstsein , dass er sein Vermögen nicht mit ins Grab nehmen kann - und als er weiß, dass sein Tod schon unmittelbar bevorsteht - übergibt ihr der alte Multimillionär privat eine Karte mit dem Kode für ein geheimes Bankkonto, das eine enorme Summe an Bargeld enthält und mit einem hämischen Grinsen zwinktert er ihr zu und sagt:*_
> 
> _*Mädchen, nimm dir (von dem Geld) was du möchtest*
> *"Toma, niña, cóbrate lo que quieras."*_
> 
> _*Espero haberte ayudado un poquito !?*_
> 
> _*Saludos*_


¡Y tanto! Danke schön!!! 

Únicamente por asegurarme: "Mädchen, nimm dir was du möchtest" podría interpretarse con el doble sentido indicado de "cobrarse el dinero" y "cobrarse venganza", ¿verdad?


----------



## baufred

... estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Tonerl ...

se entiende sin problemas el sentido ... y también el sentido doble detras de las letras desnudas > por el contexto ...
¿... nos presentarías, si lo estará una vez listo, el relato para leerlo?

Si no quieres presentarlo al público, dame un toque por mp - sólo si quieres ....

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## xpell

baufred said:


> ... estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Tonerl ...
> 
> se entiende sin problemas el sentido ... y también el sentido doble detras de las letras desnudas > por el contexto ...
> ¿... nos presentarías, si lo estará una vez listo, el relato para leerlo?
> 
> Si no quieres presentarlo al público, dame un toque por mp - sólo si quieres ....
> 
> Saludos  --  baufred  --


¡Por supuesto, con mucho gusto! 

La cuestión, aunque el relato esté en español (y por tanto la frase aparecerá en español), es que necesitaba asegurarme de que se podía decir igual o parecido en alemán con el mismo doble sentido; pues de lo contrario, obviamente, la "pseudo-traducción" de la frase original alemana al español haría que cualquier germanohablante pensase "¡esto nunca se pudo decir así en alemán, con este doble sentido!", cosa que deseaba evitar y gracias a vosotros ahora tengo la seguridad.


----------



## baufred

¿no sabes que "jugamos" también en alemán con las letras con doble sentido?  

Muchas veces encontré descrito con las mismas palabras en ambos idiomas situaciones como éstas ...

Sólo usando modismos y con frases hechas se describe a veces con palabras diferentes en las dos lenguas la misma situación ... pero los traen consigo el mismo sentido ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## xpell

baufred said:


> ¿no sabes que "jugamos" también en alemán con las letras con doble sentido?
> 
> Muchas veces encontré descrito con las mismas palabras en ambos idiomas situaciones como éstas ...
> 
> Sólo usando modismos y con frases hechas se describe a veces con palabras diferentes en las dos lenguas la misma situación ... pero los traen consigo el mismo sentido ...
> 
> Saludos  --  baufred  --


Me imaginaba que sí, ocurre en todos los idiomas, pero necesitaba confirmar que esta frase en particular tenía una traducción directa o casi directa al alemán (o más bien desde el alemán...) con idéntico doble sentido. Cuando escribo, soy detallista hasta un extremo enfermizo, lo sé.


----------

